# Snow bunnie...



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi this is one of my rescue bunnies bobby, hes usualy scared of EVERTHING lol but i thought id see what he makes of snow and he loved it! i struggled to get him back in the house lol they surprize ya somethimes dont they lol
Has your bunnies or other pets ever done anything that surprized you????


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Bobby is adorable!

when we had charlie (RIP) one time he got out and he was one of those piggies that ran and ran and ran when they got the chance!
but the girls were in thir run across the lawn from him and he was sitting next to them talking to them and looking! they looked so cute!
and we didnt notice he was sitting there so we went looking then mum said, hey, come look at charlie!


----------

